# In Calif., Medical Marijuana Laws Are Moving Pot Into the Mainstream



## FruityBud (Apr 12, 2009)

With little notice and even less controversy, marijuana is now available as a medical treatment in California to almost anyone who tells a willing physician he would feel better if he smoked.

Pot is now retailed over the counter in hundreds of storefronts across Los Angeles and is credited with reviving a section of downtown Oakland, where an entrepreneur sells out classes offering "quality training for the cannabis industry." The tabloid LA Journal of Education for Medical Marijuana is fat with ads for Magic Purple, Strawberry Cough and other offerings in more than 400 "dispensaries" operating in the city.

Los Angeles officials say applications for retail outlets surged after Feb. 26, when U.S. Attorney General Eric H. Holder Jr. announced that the Drug Enforcement Administration will no longer raid such stores. Those pressing for change in drug laws regard the announcement as a watershed in a 40-year battle against marijuana's official listing as a dangerous drug -- a legal fight that, in California, is being waged on ground that has shifted dramatically toward acceptance.

All told, 13 states have legalized medical marijuana, a trend advocates credit in part to growing openness to alternative healing. As a "Schedule 1" drug under the 1970 federal narcotics act, marijuana officially has "no currently accepted medical use." But doctors have found it effective in reducing nausea, easing glaucoma, and improving appetite and sleep in AIDS patients.

Marijuana use is widespread -- government surveys show that 100 million Americans have smoked pot or its resin, hashish, in their lifetimes, and 25 million have done so in the past year. Yet polls show that the public is still wary of legalization. As President Obama recently said when asked about legalizing marijuana, "I don't think that's a good strategy to grow our economy."

But in California, pot is such a booming growth industry that lawmakers are being asked to consider its potential as a salve to the state's financial woes. Betty Yee, chairman of the California State Board of Equalization, endorsed a bill in February to regulate the estimated $14 billion marijuana market, citing the state's budget problems. California currently collects $18 million in sales taxes from marijuana dispensaries, and Yee said a regulated pot trade would bring in $1.3 billion.

"I think the tide is starting to turn in terms of marijuana being part of the mainstream," she said. "The pieces seem to be falling into place."

In Los Angeles, Councilman Dennis Zine warned that half the city's sales outlets might be forced to close, but only to control the growth of what the city now regards as an accepted business. "We're not getting complaints about people smoking marijuana," said the retired motorcycle policeman. "We're seeing complaints about the proliferation of facilities. They opened up right down the street from my district office, in the same complex as a liquor store. Got the big green leaf in front."

The new reality can be disorienting. In Mendocino County, the heart of Northern California's "Emerald Triangle," marijuana farming has been openly tolerated since the arrival of counterculture refugees in the late 1960s. But elected officials say they are being forced to crack down on growers who offended neighbors with aggressive farming after medical marijuana laws hastened pot's shift from the black market to a gray zone.

"Prop. 215 opened up a new world for people who had been underground," said Scott Zeramby, referencing the 1996 ballot proposition that legalized pot for medical users. By 2007, Zeramby's garden supply business in the town of Fort Bragg was doing $2.5 million in business amid a land rush by new growers eager to cash in.

"Things were getting a little crazy, even out of hand," Zeramby said. "What happened? A critical mass."

At the other end of the supply chain, some 200 dispensaries have opened using a legal loophole in an L.A. moratorium on such outlets, some making only the thinnest pretense of operating as "caregivers," the legal justification for providing cannabis directly.

"Medical marijuana, right here, right now," chants a barker on the Venice Beach Boardwalk, outside the doorway of the Medical Kush Beach Club. "Get legal, right now."

It really is that easy, the barker explains. Before being allowed to enter the upstairs dispensary and "smoking lounge," new customers are directed first to the physician's waiting room, presided over by two young women in low-cut tops. After proving state residence and minimum age (21), customers see a doctor in a white lab coat who for $150 produces a "physician's recommendation."

Valid for one year, it is all that California law requires to purchase and smoke eight ounces legally.

"I told him I had problems with my knee," said Joe Rizzo, 31, emerging from an examination recently with a knowing grin and a renewed card.

Outside the Blue Sky Coffee Shop in Oakland, Ritz Gayo clutched an eighth of Blue Dream ($44) and tried to remember the nature of his complaint.

"Um, my back," said Gayo, 20. He went on to recite a partial list of symptoms suggested in newspaper ads: "Chronic back pain and the rest, like everyone else," he said. "Non-sleeping. Can't eat very much.

"That, and I love pot."

Sean Manzanares, 41, a hardware store manager who had no previous experience with weed, parsed the advantages of sativa strains for night smoking and an indica for morning. "It got me off some really intense painkillers that were screwing with my liver and all kinds of stuff," he said.

Ben Core, 41, an HIV-positive commercial insurance agent, said, "The usage effects are overtaking the political and cultural effects that have suppressed it."

In the Venice branch of Farmacy, an upscale dispensary chain, clerks wear hemp lab coats and direct customers to an array of products, including herbal drops for teething pain. "We refer to it as a gateway herb," said JoAnna LaForce, a trained pharmacist.

Oakland allows anyone with a medical card to cultivate 72 plants -- 12 times the number the state legislature suggested in SB 420, which passed in 2003. (Even the title of the bill could be taken for a knowing wink, "420" being subculture code for enjoying marijuana). The bill generously interpreted the ballot initiative, which allowed pot to be dispensed for "any illness for which marijuana provides relief."

Entrepreneur Richard Lee said he took the hint, building a downtown Oakland empire that includes two "coffee shops," a glass-blowing school, a gift shop, a studio union and, last year, Oaksterdam University. Hundreds of graduates now have diplomas certifying passage of "credible examinations in politics, legal issues, horticulture, cooking and budtending."

The neighborhood is cheerfully busy, with foot traffic heaviest around the Blue Sky dispensary.

"They blend in quite well. It's not what you would expect," said Gertha Hays, who owns a boutique next door. "You might think it's going to be drug dealers, all this and that. It's not like that. And there's no particular stereotype of who's a cannabis smoker. It's all types."

Some customers walk over from the Alameda County Public Health Department. There, for $103 ($51.50 if on Medi-Cal), residents can upgrade from a simple physician's recommendation to an official medical marijuana identification card, widely regarded as stronger protection against prosecution.

"The one thing that's really caused it to go from medical to pretty much all-out legalization is the doctors," Lee said. "They have realized you can't overprescribe it. They've really taken the lead. Alcohol -- frat boys drop dead by the hundred every year. You really can't kill yourself with marijuana."

You can, however, disappear into yourself. In South Central L.A., two dispensaries stand on the block between the mayor's constituent services office and the Blessed Day Drug and Alcohol Treatment Center.

"They're stunting their growth. I'm not talking about height," said Andrew Brown, 60, a drug treatment counselor. "They're in a Rip van Winkle state. They don't even know it.

Legal? Okay, but they still going to come to us. Alcohol is legal."

*hxxp://shuurl.com/F4259*


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes but alcohol is ADDICTIVE 

I have always kind of had a thing against CA for some reason, but lately I Have been thinking seriousely about relocating there if Arnold was gone.


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 13, 2009)

Dude, Arnold is a pimp!
The only Govenor to not accept his paycheck.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 13, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Yes but alcohol is ADDICTIVE
> 
> I have always kind of had a thing against CA for some reason, but lately I Have been thinking seriousely about relocating there if Arnold was gone.


 
Wow U know Arnold.? must be a uncle that U don't want to run ito..:hubba: 
Really move out here and Don't worry about Arnold..
Ca. is leading the fight to Be Legal all the way around and all other states WILL Follow in time.. Be Patients.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 13, 2009)

Shockeclipse said:
			
		

> Yes but alcohol is ADDICTIVE
> 
> I have always kind of had a thing against CA for some reason, but lately I Have been thinking seriousely about relocating there if Arnold was gone.




Many, Many, MANY doctors would beg to disagree with you on that one...

Not only is marijuana addictive, which it is, there are also withdraw symptoms both physical and mental.

After excessive use, try to quit cold turkey. Not so fun actually, close to quitting cigs for me at least...


----------



## NorCalHal (Apr 13, 2009)

No, don't move out here. We are all crazy.


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 13, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Many, Many, MANY doctors would beg to disagree with you on that one...
> 
> Not only is marijuana addictive, which it is, there are also withdraw symptoms both physical and mental.
> 
> After excessive use, try to quit cold turkey. Not so fun actually, close to quitting cigs for me at least...


Wow I have yet to see anything (that doesn't seem straight out of reefer madness) that says it is addictive.  Quite the opposite in fact.  Although I do not deny thy exist, just havnt seen em.  I used to be a heavy. Smoker back like five years ago.  I quit for a year for a job and had NO trouble doing it.  I guess it just depends on the person, took me around ten tries to quit tobacco, this try so far I am at five weeks as of yesterday and dont even want one.  I just wanted to actually quit this time I think.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 13, 2009)

You medical marijuana provider/doctor will go over all those details with you.

Marijuana is by no means 100% harmless and beneficial. You still are inhaling combusted plant matter. Plus the butane from your lighter is bad enough on it's own, not to mention blunts, joints and spliffs...

Marijuana may help with some symptoms, ailments and disorders, but in my book...it is by NO MEANS healthy.


----------



## Kupunakane (Apr 13, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Not only is marijuana addictive, which it is, there are also withdraw symptoms both physical and mental.



   Yo Ho Effen Gee,
  I am very surprised to learn this. I have enjoyed both the high as well as the medical end of marijuana, but had no idea the risks I was taking. I mean I would be most remiss if I was to find myself going through withdrawal over mj. Of coarse there was a time when I couldn't have stopped the growing part if I had wanted to. I was far too gone to give up the horticulture, and I am certain beyond a doubt that all my troubles began with that first fungus gnat that I saw.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## tcbud (Apr 13, 2009)

I think they meant "healthy" compared to the alternative 
pharmacutical treatments. Just chimming in, excellent artical Fruity, thanks.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 13, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Many, Many, MANY doctors would beg to disagree with you on that one...
> 
> Not only is marijuana addictive, which it is, there are also withdraw symptoms both physical and mental.
> 
> After excessive use, try to quit cold turkey. Not so fun actually, close to quitting cigs for me at least...


   I have to humbly disagree. I've had ZERO feignings for it and when I go off of cannabis to lower my tolerance(which I do with intermittent frequency) I never get anxiety. I had to go to rehab(got busted for pOssession 2004) and never once felt the need to smoke any of the dankety skunky pounder I had in my freezer. Any addiction specialist will tell you that alcohol is the most addictive substance that is out in the public market...Even a junkie forced clean will FEEL like they want to die but they won't die. A maintenace alcoholic, on the other hand if they go sober, will go through shock and cardiac arrest. Now tell me what drug of choice is most dangerous? We are creatures of habit. If people are "addicted" to anything, it's because of they are prone to repetitive actions and  "think" themselves into their addiction/circular logic and once removed from influence, are free from it. We are arbiters of our own Fate...


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 13, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> You medical marijuana provider/doctor will go over all those details with you.
> 
> Marijuana is by no means 100% harmless and beneficial. You still are inhaling combusted plant matter. Plus the butane from your lighter is bad enough on it's own, not to mention blunts, joints and spliffs...
> 
> Marijuana may help with some symptoms, ailments and disorders, but in my book...it is by NO MEANS healthy.


I unforunately am in not the position or locatiion to be able to enjoy "legal" medicinal mj, so I have no spoken to my doctor about it. Even then I am not sure I would follow exactly what they said considering how limited the research has been on mj.  You can bypass the carcinogens from smoking by using a vaporizer and or eat mj.  I am just relaying my standpoint here and am in no way arguing with you.  I have just read more about the good than the bad, and so far most of the bad is coming from propaganda **.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 13, 2009)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> Yo Ho Effen Gee,
> I am very surprised to learn this. I have enjoyed both the high as well as the medical end of marijuana, but had no idea the risks I was taking. I mean I would be most remiss if I was to find myself going through withdrawal over mj. Of coarse there was a time when I couldn't have stopped the growing part if I had wanted to. I was far too gone to give up the horticulture, and I am certain beyond a doubt that all my troubles began with that first fungus gnat that I saw.
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna



I guess what it really boils down to is who you are, where you came from and if you have that "Addictive Personality" like myself and many others. 

I cannot speak for everybody however...


----------



## Shockeclipse (Apr 13, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I guess what it really boils down to is who you are, where you came from and if you have that "Addictive Personality" like myself and many others.
> 
> I cannot speak for everybody however...


I fully agree


----------



## cubby (Apr 13, 2009)

I have smoked off-n-on for about 35 years, the same with booze. I'm not an addictive type of person but I certainly know what you mean, tabacco smokers are the worst. I have many addicts in my family, booze, cigs, and drugs of many forms. Any time I feel I'm overindulging I just step back and take a break from whatever I'm doing. I have stopped smoking bud for a year or two at a time, never been a problem.I had my first beer about 4 months ago after a break of almost 2 years, (but during that 2 year break I continued to homebrew, even with treating friends I have over fifty cases in my root cellar). I stop smoking quite often just because it seems to loose to much of it's effect and also I don't care for hocking up gobs of flem.
I guess even if a substance dose'nt become an addiction it can still become a bothersome habit. And everyone should decide for themselves weather or not it's a problem and what they want to do about it, if anything. It's a basic adult right, freedom of choice.


----------



## The Effen Gee (Apr 13, 2009)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> I have to humbly disagree. I've had ZERO feignings for it and when I go off of cannabis to lower my tolerance(which I do with intermittent frequency) I never get anxiety. I had to go to rehab(got busted for pOssession 2004) and never once felt the need to smoke any of the dankety skunky pounder I had in my freezer. Any addiction specialist will tell you that alcohol is the most addictive substance that is out in the public market...Even a junkie forced clean will FEEL like they want to die but they won't die. A maintenace alcoholic, on the other hand if they go sober, will go through shock and cardiac arrest. Now tell me what drug of choice is most dangerous? We are creatures of habit. If people are "addicted" to anything, it's because of they are prone to repetitive actions and  "think" themselves into their addiction/circular logic and once removed from influence, are free from it. We are arbiters of our own Fate...



Ah yes, the key there is intermittent frequency...something that is rare in my world.

The most addictive and dangerous drug in my book?

Power.


----------



## tcbud (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree on the term "addictive personality", as I fall into that catagory.  And over the years, I have found the only things I have put down and sometimes still feel a "wanting" for are a shot of whiskey and a ciggarette.  I hardly ever feel the need for the cig, but the whiskey.....well sometimes the need/thot still hits me like a ton of bricks...."sure could used a shot about now'...my brain says sometimes when under personal stress.  I only give in if it is a marraige or a death, and one shot will remind me how nasty whiskey is and how good it feels as it comes on.  Now pot on the other hand, have quit it before and never felt the same "need".  But then, I am not an all day everyday smoker, I just like my evening toke or four for a good evening of relaxin'.
I personally feel that it is a personal thing this addiction when it comes to pot.  I believe the mind can addict you  many things, to the computer even...and I dont think people take that into their bodies....


----------



## NewbieG (Apr 13, 2009)

Marijuana is not addictive. You can become dependent on it, but that's not the same as being addicted.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 13, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> You medical marijuana provider/doctor will go over all those details with you.
> 
> Marijuana is by no means 100% harmless and beneficial. You still are inhaling combusted plant matter. Plus the butane from your lighter is bad enough on it's own, not to mention blunts, joints and spliffs...
> 
> Marijuana may help with some symptoms, ailments and disorders, but in my book...it is by NO MEANS healthy.


 
I have to disagree with U !     It is Healthy if U cook with it or consume it through the mouth.. 

But I will agree about the inhale of butane and smoke of any kind that Burn.. Isn't Good..!


----------



## Flyinghigh (Apr 13, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I guess what it really boils down to is who you are, where you came from and if you have that "Addictive Personality" like myself and many others.
> 
> I cannot speak for everybody however...


 

Your Scary me !!   I been smoken all my life and to Think about stopping is soooo Scary that I Wouldn't feel Like Me and I Would be A Total Stranger WITH a New Scary Life to have to Learn ALL OVER AGAIN. 

Life Would Come To A End If I Had To Stop...... I would be a Basket case. :rofl: 
I am NOT Addicted to Marijuana, Just the High...:fly: :48:


----------



## smokeytimes (Apr 13, 2009)

See for me I have that addictive personality, but with MJ I can (and do) stop whenever I want. I may stop after getting good dank when all I can get is what seems to be dirt weed to lower my tolerance. Now with smoking cigarettes, that is so hard for me to actually quit and I have tried but the longest I have went was two months and I was back in the store buying smokes.

To me I cannot see MJ as being this monster addictive drug that the Gov thinks is so bad for me. Everyone is different I guess, but I don't see the addiction myself.


----------



## whoLeBaked (Apr 14, 2009)

how likely is prosecution with the one-year card? California seems the inevitable place of residence for me...


----------



## Klicks (Apr 15, 2009)

Going back to the 70's, I didn't drink, not that I wasn't old enough.  I just knew I didn't want to become an alcoholic like other family members.  You have to understand, I've always been the black sheep of the family:holysheep:  because being a pot-head was deemed as being lazy, worthless and just in it for the buzz, it was the kickback from the "Marijuana Madness" from the 50's.   I never thought MI would legalize MJ in my lifetime.........now I feel more confident that in time, burning one, though somewhat restricted, is something I will finally be able to do on my own front porch.  

I hopefully in the future, will be able to openly locate my grow amongst my vegetable garden without helicoptors circling my residence, which I pay taxes on by the way.  My property is mines alone and I really resent the fact that I can't use it for my own personal use, mj.


----------



## cubby (Apr 15, 2009)

Klicks said:
			
		

> Going back to the 70's, I didn't drink, not that I wasn't old enough. I just knew I didn't want to become an alcoholic like other family members. You have to understand, I've always been the black sheep of the family:holysheep: because being a pot-head was deemed as being lazy, worthless and just in it for the buzz, it was the kickback from the "Marijuana Madness" from the 50's. I never thought MI would legalize MJ in my lifetime.........now I feel more confident that in time, burning one, though somewhat restricted, is something I will finally be able to do on my own front porch.
> 
> (I hopefully in the future, will be able to openly locate my grow amongst my vegetable garden without helicoptors circling my residence, which I pay taxes on by the way. My property is mines alone and I really resent the fact that I can't use it for my own personal use, mj. [/quote)
> 
> ...


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 15, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> Many, Many, MANY doctors would beg to disagree with you on that one...
> 
> Not only is marijuana addictive, which it is, there are also withdraw symptoms both physical and mental.
> 
> After excessive use, try to quit cold turkey. Not so fun actually, close to quitting cigs for me at least...



Marijuana isn't addictive the only withdrawl is that some things tend to annoy you more, but that is only because you are used to saying f it cause your stoned even when your not smoking things dont bother you because you can always smoke a bowl eventually and all your minor worries are seconded to more important things like enjoying the simple things in life, Like sleeping and eating and using your head. Yea thats right I think more when im stoned although I tend to overthink things sometimes. but when it comes to the addictive part of it Marijuana is about as addictive as any of your hobbies if you play golf 3 times a week for 5 years when you stop playing you will have a slight discomfort because you feel like you are missing somthing. 

Thats just my stoned in a hurry to finish typing this because I have things I have to do today response. : )


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Apr 15, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> You medical marijuana provider/doctor will go over all those details with you.
> 
> Marijuana is by no means 100% harmless and beneficial. You still are inhaling combusted plant matter. Plus the butane from your lighter is bad enough on it's own, not to mention blunts, joints and spliffs...
> 
> Marijuana may help with some symptoms, ailments and disorders, but in my book...it is by NO MEANS healthy.


 
perhaps you should state that smoking cannabis is not healthy but smoking isnt the only way to get the medicinal benefits that cannabis offers.  as for 100% harmless/beneficial, you know whats beneficial for all of us...if not smoked then for ME it is 100% harmless / beneficial.

expand your mind as to the medical potential of cannabis as well as methods of ingestion.  visit the recipe board of this site.

SSH


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Apr 17, 2009)

yeah but will all the crap, ie. strioids, growth hormones, antibioticies, an what ever else they deside to start injecting our dairy cows, meat cow's, chickens, pig's, an not to say the stuff they "dust crops" with. all this is a big part of the food chain. an yes it is haveing affects on us, its just that the good old usa ant amitting it. lets throw in all the crap thats in the ground watter, an eveything out there that is leagle thats eating away at us. u really think that pot is going to make any diffrince eather way? lol we screwed, well i don't eat any fram raised beef chicken or pork, all range raised... cost is more but well worth it. but come on, u take 12 arspin's an it will be the last damn head ake u will have, but smoke 12 joints u will wake up in an hour, hungeryer than hell but awake an alive nun the less. pick your posion eveything is bad for u. we all age, we all die. we reach a point in our life where we not growing anymore we dieing, just like anyother thing in life..........get over it!!!!!


----------

